
Two arrested in Turkey for praising failed coup attempt on social media - reimertz
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/two-arrested-in-turkey-for-praising-failed-coup-attempt-on-social-media-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=101858&NewsCatID=341
======
TrevorJ
Compared to the widespread sweeps that have been going on in Turkey post-coup
attempt I'm confused about why these two cases are of particular note? What am
I missing here?

